# Forum About Russia Society  Russian food.

## andrewsco

Hi. 
Just wondering what the nicest Russian food is? I mean in England you dont really see anything Russian as far as I know - the closest we get are beers in posh bars. I'm just interested, although I hate cabbage so that cappage soup stuff (cant remember the name) is out of the question! 
Andy

----------


## JB

Too bad you don't like cabbage. Russian foods made with cabbage are my favorite!
Cabbage soup (schi), stuffed cabbage leaves, cole slaw with cranberries in it, fried cabbage with onions, vareniki stuffed with cabbage, piroski stuffed with cabbage.......  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

I don't like cabbage either, though stuffed cabbage leaves are OK.
I like pelmeny and bliny with творог.   ::

----------


## JB

Yes the Russian cheese selection is pure heaven. Actually all Russian dairy products are delicious. Far superior in taste and texture to American dairy products.

----------


## andrewsco

Well when I say I hate cabbage thats not strictly true, but I'm not a big fan. Although fried with onions does actually sound quite nice. I love cheese so that would be cool. 
Sco

----------


## JB

Good homemade soup is a staple in Russia. I make a big pot at the beginning of every week every and we usually have soup each day. I like a big spoon of sour cream in my soup bowl!

----------


## chaika

Nobody mentioned пирожк*и*, this has to be a national закуска! 
When I go to a party that's a potluck, I like to make them even tho they are labor intensive. But yummy! 
Here are some places you can find good stuff-- http://www.ruscuisine.com/ http://www.cooking.ru/ http://www.recipesource.com/ethnic/euro ... exall.html http://www.russianfoods.com/recipes/view/default.asp

----------


## net surfer

> I like a big spoon of sour cream in my soup bowl!

 Yeah, schi and other soups with a big spoon of sour cream (or even two!) and red hot pepper - yum!
The only problem, if I eat too much of it, I become drowsy.

----------


## andrewsco

It does sound good the soups. i am picturing like a thick warm creamy soup. What about if you go to a reseraunt? What are the main types of meat/fish that you can get? 
Andy

----------


## Rtyom

Always hated sour cream in soups. But occasionally... why not?

----------


## JB

When we go out to eat we usually go around 2pm and have the business lunch. Most cafes in my city have a choice of complete meals for 79-140p. Usually includes salad (either crab,beet,tomato and cucumber or potato), soup of the day, main dish with hot potato or rice side, tea or juice. For 40p each we usually have a beer.  Main dish is a choice of stroganoff, fish, pelmeni, chicken or pork.

----------


## Barbara

Would you tell me, please, what types of cheeses are available in Russia (Moscow)?   I sometimes share recipes for Italian food and it would be most helpful to know of possible substitutions that are available locally.  (I do remember from previous posts that many of you don't like Parmesan cheese.) 
Thanks! 
Barbara

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well they do have parmesan in Russia, that I know for a fact.

----------


## JB

Everything from every country is available in Moscow (for a price  ::  ).  Stockman's in the Ikea Mall, Ramstore and Perekrostok are your best bets for foreign foods. But you won't find these gourmet items at Walmart prices......Skippy p-nut butter runs about $6 an 8oz jar, liquid vanilla extract is about $5 a half ounce (15ml) and 8 flour (vacumn packaged) tortillas are $8.  I have never found dry parmesian in the sprinkle can but fresh comes in a wedge. I just use Georgian cheeses in place of mozzerella and forget parmesian, Also Russian "tvorog" cheese makes a good substitute for riccotta or cottage cheese. But be sure and buy the unsweetened product without fruits or nuts.

----------


## JB

Check out the sales at....  www.stockmann.ru www.ramstore.ru www.perekrestok.ru

----------


## Barbara

The Перекресток site even has an "Italian Kitchen" with recipes!    
Thank you, JB!!! 
Barbara

----------


## JB

you can find more on the Russian search engine www.yandex.ru
   just click on the dom highlight on the home page  ::  .

----------


## CTPEKO3A

I have a question. I know it's embarassing to ask, cause I'm native Russian, but anyways..
What would you recommend to cook for american guests as an additions to a nice bowl of soup? I want to make a "russian" dinner, but do not want it to be totally traditional "russian" with soup, salad, hot course, desert with a lot of tea.. I don't think that unprepared people can take it all in once  ::  I want them to enjoy it.
So far, I came up with soup+pirozhki. I think some kind of salad would be good, but not sure. 
Any suggestions, please?

----------


## JB

When I cook "Russian " for Americans I get as traditional as possible.  The only thing I alter is the fish courses (unless I'm having Russian guests also). I don't do the American style "cocktails" but start with the cold foods and beverages set on the table when guests arrive. I substitute cold sliced salmon and cold smoked fish for the red caviar and salted Russian fish. (Americans usually won't eat Russian style fish). Russian salads, sliced meats and bread fill the table. I warn people that more food is coming and usually serve several hot courses so people have a chance to taste several different  things. Stuffed cabbages or stuffed peppers are easy because they can be prepared the day before or morning of the party and they are easy to reheat and serve. Pelmeni, pirozhki and vareniki are also easy side dishes. Finish off the meal with tea and sweets (Russian candys and cakes).
Part of the fun of having Americans for dinner is to suprise them with real Russian hospitality. If you serve them the traditional skimpy American style meal with those boring cocktails and chips beforehand it doesn't show how beautiful and abundant a Russian table is. I always feel sorry for Americans who go to Russia and tell me how they ate at American style hotels and resturants there. I think they missed one of the best experiences in Russia, that long, luxurious dinner filled with good food and good conversation.  ::

----------


## CTPEKO3A

Thank you. I like the idea of cold salads and drinks served before we sit down to eat..  And I think the hot meal will be potato with meat inside.
will see
Thanks again.

----------


## net surfer

Am I to understand we will not be enjoying any side dishes with our frozen waffles?

----------


## JB

How about a little sala on the side  ::  .....

----------


## vy

Well, as for soups, You've forgot some things to mention. 
So there are:
Schi  - a cabbage soup with pork (mentioned above)
Borsch - a beet and carrot seasoned soup with cabbage and meat
Okroshka - a cold summer soup with kvas (really my taste   ::  )
Svekolnik- a cold summer beetroot soup

----------


## JB

CTREKOZA, You said you are native Russian but are not familiar with Russian foods and meal customs? Have you been living in America for a long time?

----------


## CTPEKO3A

Well, I am familiar.. but I guess we are very well adopted american culture already  :: 
it's been almost 8 years - not that long, hah?
But without practicing "Russian-style" cooking everyday, start to forget things. 
By the way - thanks again for the advices, the dinner went very well, everyone was happy.

----------


## VendingMachine

The average Russian family in Russia doesn't really eat any of what you mentioned, JB. Neither as everyday meals nor at parties. And vareniki are considered to be Ukranian by many of us. It's vegetables, grilled fish, meatballs, beans, peas, pasta, pizza, rice, muesli, milk, that type of thing. The only soups many people eat are chicken, onion and spinach soups. At least in the cultural capital. I dunno anything about the yahoos in the country - the brutes could eat hay for ought I care  ::

----------


## vy

> The average Russian family in Russia doesn't really eat any of what you mentioned, JB. Neither as everyday meals nor at parties. And vareniki are considered to be Ukranian by many of us. It's vegetables, grilled fish, meatballs, beans, peas, pasta, pizza, rice, muesli, milk, that type of thing. The only soups many people eat are chicken, onion and spinach soups. At least in the cultural capital.

 If Your say about Moscow, You're probably right, but Moscow is not indicative. Sometimes I wonder at stuff they eat! Life in megapolis is too busy with transportation in the way to work and backwards. They come home only to sleap and they don't have a time for cooking. So they prefere to cook a meal easy to make or not to cook at all.  
As for our family we eat щи and борщ almost everyday.
A potato cooked in different ways is really the most popular modern national food. Especially in rural places. It is also called "второй хлеб". Also we often cook macaroni, cutlets, fish, rice, various salads.   

> I dunno anything about the yahoos in the country - the brutes could eat hay for ought I care

 What? Very interesting phrase. Is this proverb? I wonder what does it means?

----------


## VendingMachine

> If Your say about Moscow, You're probably right, but Moscow is not indicative.

 I was talking about St Petersburg, of course (cultural capital!)    

> They come home only to sleap and they don't have a time for cooking. So they prefere to cook a meal easy to make or not to cook at all.

 Not true. We cook. We love to cook.   

> As for our family we eat щи and борщ almost everyday.

 've been to Novgorod - nice town, very advanced, broadband in every home I visited. So what makes you lot so stuck-in-the-mud foodwise? Borsch, my foot. My grandmother doesn't remember the last time she had borsch and she's a very _culinarilly frum_ lady. Do you know that beets make you pee red?   

> A potato cooked in different ways is really the most popular modern national food.

 Do you mean them horrible food kiosks that have been mushrooming all over the city? Those are nothing but rat poison outlets. You don't want to know what goes into the sauce  ::     

> It is also called "второй хлеб".

 Is this some sort of idiom or something? Spuds called "second bread"? What's this supposed to mean?   

> What? Very interesting phrase. Is this proverb? I wonder what does it means?

 It means I don't care what the people eat in the country. As a city dweller I'm a snob  ::  (I'm joking, of course)

----------


## vy

> was talking about St Petersburg, of course (cultural capital!)

 That's all the same. Питер is the megapolis as well as Moscow and even worse in some ways for it's more cramped, narrow and crowded.    

> Not true. We cook. We love to cook.

 I beleive, if you have a time. But how often do you have a dinner at home per week?   

> So what makes you lot so stuck-in-the-mud foodwise? Borsch, my foot. My grandmother doesn't remember the last time she had borsch and she's a very _culinarilly frum_ lady.

 Why do You think eating borsch is a sign of stucking-in-the-mud? Though... tastes differ. I don't care.  I just prefere what i like.  Of course i'm talking about everyday but not a holiday meal.   

> Do you know that beets make you pee red?

 Tell me the truth, however horrible it be! I this so dangerous? Guess one must eat whole the root so as this misfortune to happen. 
You're certainly right about kiosks. But I mean a good home-made food. People likes potato, they eat it, they plant it on their kitchen gardens, and have a good store of one in their cellars for the winter. That has really become a national food since was brought to Russia from America and Europe by Peter the First.    

> It is also called "второй хлеб".
> >Is this some sort of idiom or something? Spuds called "second bread"? What's this supposed to mean?

 That means that potato is rather a good substitute for bread which as you know "хлеб всему голова" in russian culture. Yes that's may be regarded as a proverb. Картошка- второй хлеб.

----------


## JB

WOW  ::  !!!   VM, I had no idea that my friends and relatives in Russia were cooking foreign food when I eat at their houses! You mean all that varneki (cabbage and POTATO), borcht, stuffed peppers, etc was all just a big show for an American? Gee, I feel special. To think they went out of their way to learn how to cook that strange stuff when they really are used to popping the old frozen pizza in the microwave. But since most of Russia's population (those country yahoos) doesn't live in St. Petersburg maybe these foods are very common fare.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> The average Russian family in Russia doesn't really eat any of what you mentioned, JB. Neither as everyday meals nor at parties. And vareniki are considered to be Ukranian by many of us. It's vegetables, grilled fish, meatballs, beans, peas, pasta, pizza, rice, muesli, milk, that type of thing. The only soups many people eat are chicken, onion and spinach soups. At least in the cultural capital. I dunno anything about the yahoos in the country - the brutes could eat hay for ought I care

 Don't speak for everybody, *VendingMachine*. In my family borsch, pelmeny, potato and cutlets are regular food. Vareniki and stuffed cabbage are more rare, but still not exotic. What's about pizza I eat it at most twice a year. 
P.S. Onion and spinach soups? Ты хочешь сказать, что ЭТО обычные блюда в обычной русской семье?   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

JB, vareniki (please mind the spelling) *is* foreign food - it's Ukranian. Stuffed peppers are Bulgarian. Borscht is again Ukranian. Either your relatives are culinary perverts or I'm a Bolshoi Theatre Ballet dancer.  ::  Yes, we do pop frozen pizzas into microwaves a lot (some of us more than others), and yes, we do cook our food. What we don't do is cook what *you* think we cook. We don't eat that vareniki-shmareniki stuff. Just as your horrible western version of chow mein has nothing to do with authentic Chinese food, your cabbagy-potato-ie vareniki-shmareniki borsch-sh_i_t has nothing to do with the  food that real Russian people eat on a daily basis.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Don't speak for everybody, *VendingMachine*.

 I can't possibly speak for everybody, I only speak on behalf of the majority  :: .   

> In my family borsch, pelmeny, potato and cutlets are regular food.

 My condolences. I hope your cutlets aren't _рубленные_ but _натуральные_ (meat that hasn't gone through a mincer) - at least that's what the English word suggests (that is, be careful when you say cutlet - you risk being misunderstood).    

> Vareniki and stuffed cabbage are more rare, but still not exotic.

 I ate vareniki a while ago. Out of curiosity. Once was enough.   

> What's about pizza I eat it at most twice a year.

 Good on you, man! Pizza is unhealthy. Eat more vegetables. You can't go wrong with those buggers.   

> P.S. Onion and spinach soups? Ты хочешь сказать, что ЭТО обычные блюда в обычной русской семье?

 Нет. Я хочу сказать, что это обычные блюда В ОГРОМНОМ КОЛИЧЕСТВЕ обычных русских семей. Побольше ходи в гости и присматривайся к тому, что едят другие, не замыкайся в себе  ::

----------


## vy

Ув. Торговый Автомат, почему вы так горячитесь? Зачем задевать людей, про которых вы ничего не знаете, а тем более их родственников? Вы хотите убедить людей в том, что они едят не то, что они едят? А если они едят не то, что изволите кушать вы, то они отсталые деревеншины и то, что они  едят - дерьмо. А знаете ли вы, что это большой грех так отзываться о "хлебе насущном" ? Эх, не бывали вы в блокадном Ленинграде.
 Я могу ошибаться, но по вашему мнимому всезнаниию и неуважении к собеседникам я узнаю отрока-соотечественника, сражённого тяжким наследием пролетарского воспитания. Говорите только за себя, а не "от имени и по поручению" большинства.  
А в гостях, кстати, подают совсем не то, что едят каждый день. Там подают более изысканные кушанья в основном заморской кухни. А каждый день едят то, что дёшево и легко приготовить. Выйди на улицу, спроси, что такое шпинат. Посмотрим, много ли народу знает, что это такое. Сушёная пицца из микроволновки - это знакомая картинка из столичного быта. А ещё растворимая каша "быстров" с ароматизаторами и растворимое же картофельное пюре.
У нас дома едят пиццу, но не сушёно-мороженную, а свежую, с пылу-с жару, из духовки. И ещё много чего едят, например плов, жюльен, сотэ, пироги с разной начинкой. Только это не всегда и не совсем русская кухня, и готовится это не каждый день. Скажете, что всё это отстой? Ну как хотите.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Ув. Торговый Автомат, почему вы так горячитесь?

 Горячитесь Вы, я всегда холодный, как айсберг в океане.  ::    

> Зачем задевать людей, про которых вы ничего не знаете, а тем более их родственников?

 Адекватнее воспринимайте комменты, уважаемый vy, тогда Ваши обиды отсохнут сами собой.  ::    

> Вы хотите убедить людей в том, что они едят не то, что они едят?

 Будьте так любезны, читайте что пишут, не придумывайте того, чего не было. Я объясняю JB, что то, что ей преподносят под соусом "русской кухни", ни что иное, как "хавчик а-ля рюсь для турастов", и что средний русский ест сооооооовсем другую пищу.    

> А если они едят не то, что изволите кушать вы, то они отсталые деревеншины и то, что они  едят - дерьмо.

 То, что они едят - дерьмо действительно, и это не ИМХО, это мнение врачей. А деревнщинами я ни одного человека с этого форума не называл - читайте внимательнее!!!    

> А знаете ли вы, что это большой грех так отзываться о "хлебе насущном"?

 Я не знаю, что такое "хлеб насущный". В религиозных прогонах нужды также не испытываю. Но за заботу благодарю.  ::    

> Эх, не бывали вы в блокадном Ленинграде.

 Зато была моя бабушка. Так что, как говорится, снимите.   

> Я могу ошибаться, но по вашему мнимому всезнаниию и неуважении к собеседникам я узнаю отрока-соотечественника,

 Да, вы сильно ошибаетесь. Я давно не отрок. Я - "мужик за сорок".    

> Говорите только за себя, а не "от имени и по поручению" большинства.

 Я сам определяю, за кого мне говорить. Вам же рекомендую обращать внимание на смайлики. Угрюмый Вы человек.   

> Выйди на улицу, спроси, что такое шпинат. Посмотрим, много ли народу знает, что это такое.

 Раз уж мы на "ты" перешли, тогда я тебе вот что скажу - приедь к нам в Питер, у нас в каждом задрипаном ларьке продают шпинат.   

> Скажете, что всё это отстой? Ну как хотите.

 Если жирное и полно канцерогенов, то да, так Вам и скажу. Отстой. 
Лучше бы Вы рассказали JB как сделать витаминный салат, что-ли...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> My condolences. I hope your cutlets aren't _рубленные_ but _натуральные_ (meat that hasn't gone through a mincer) - at least that's what the English word suggests (that is, be careful when you say cutlet - you risk being misunderstood).

 Понятно, что из мясорубки.   ::  И как их называть тогда?  

> I ate vareniki a while ago. Out of curiosity. Once was enough.

 А-а, так ты просто вареники не любишь! Так и говори.   ::   

> [quote:3edfe2jr]P.S. Onion and spinach soups? Ты хочешь сказать, что ЭТО обычные блюда в обычной русской семье?

 Нет. Я хочу сказать, что это обычные блюда В ОГРОМНОМ КОЛИЧЕСТВЕ обычных русских семей. Побольше ходи в гости и присматривайся к тому, что едят другие, не замыкайся в себе  :: [/quote:3edfe2jr]
Мы об одном и том же говорим? Это ведь луковый и шпинатный суп? Честно, ни разу не видела и не слышала, чтоб кто-нибудь такое регулярно готовил и ел дома, ни то ни другое не пробовала, честно говоря (хотя и не прочь). Да и шпинат очень мало кто ест, хоть и полезно. Да его и не продают у нас. 
Короче, вывод такой. В Питере, а, возможно, и в Москве, давно едят не по-людски.    ::   Нельзя по ним судить о России.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Понятно, что из мясорубки.

 Вовсе и не из мясорубки. Cutlet - это по-русски "натуральная котлета", т.е. кусок мяса (такое прямое, может быть на рёбрышке), непропущенный через мясорубку!   

> А-а, так ты просто вареники не любишь! Так и говори.

 Как можно любить такую неполезную "писчу"? Меня уговорили один раз, так я из вежливости съел кусочек, потом excused myself from the table и два пальца в рот в ванной комнате.   

> Мы об одном и том же говорим? Это ведь луковый и шпинатный суп? Честно, ни разу не видела и не слышала, чтоб кто-нибудь такое регулярно готовил и ел дома, ни то ни другое не пробовала, честно говоря (хотя и не прочь). Да и шпинат очень мало кто ест, хоть и полезно. Да его и не продают у нас.

 Да, они самые. У нас очень популярно. Еще фасолевый суп и тыквенный (мой любимый, особенно если побольше перца туда - yummy!). Едим очень часто. А собственно, что еще-то можно есть? Ну, еще есть молочный суп, фруктовый суп с рисом (летом здорово, да и зимой неплохо),  бульон куриный наконец. А шпинат у нас в каждом ларьке продают. Ты сама откуда будешь? Я имею родственников от Кёнига до Владика, и везде едят суп из шпината, везде он продается.   

> Короче, вывод такой. В Питере, а, возможно, и в Москве, давно едят не по-людски.     Нельзя по ним судить о России.

 Был у кореша в Нижнем недавно - то же самое, жрёт народ что и мы жрём. Не надо этих противопоставлений Питер-Москва и "вся Россия" - везде одни и те же человеки. Вопрос не в том, где ты живешь, а в каких кругах вращаешься, какой у тебя образ жизни, кругозор, интересы, привычки. Т.н. "вшивые интеллигенты", как показывает практика, питаться не умеют. Только без обид, я сам из таких вышел, можно сказать, вытянул себя за собственные волосы из моего постыдного интеллигентского прошлого как из болота. Говорю по опыту, а не в обиду тут кому-либо. Вот у меня кореш, доктор мат. наук - питается только всякими сушами - сыт и доволен.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Понятно, что из мясорубки.   Вовсе и не из мясорубки. Cutlet - это по-русски "натуральная котлета", т.е. кусок мяса (такое прямое, может быть на рёбрышке), непропущенный через мясорубку!

 Это понятно. Я имею виду, что дома как правило едят не какие-то там котлеты по-киевски и куски мяса на ребрышках, а простые "советские" котлеты из фарша. Вот я и спрашиваю - как их по английски величать?

----------


## vy

> Я объясняю JB, что то, что ей преподносят под соусом "русской кухни", ни что иное, как "хавчик а-ля рюсь для туристов", и что средний русский ест сооооооовсем другую пищу.

 Так и я в сущности о том же. Я назвал то, что действительно едят в стране, не споря о вкусах и предпочтениях. Что здесь не правда? Тот же борщ можно приготовить по- разному. Может вам просто не нравится борщ, а может вы просто не ели вкусного борща. Но это совсем не значит, что это блюдо плохое, как и многое другое в народном рационе. Раз едят, значит нравится. Я вот, жирную пищу есть просто не могу и редко когда солю еду, но и на вегетарианской диете в нашем климате тоже долго не протяну. А кому-то наоборот подавый пожирней, посолёней и с пригарками. 
Салаты- хорошая тема. Мои любимые - оливье, а также рыбный или из "крабовых палок". Только вот оливье- это русское блюдо или нет?  Ингредиенты вроде интернациональны, но думаю представление французов о нём сильно отличается от нашего.      

> Адекватнее воспринимайте комменты, уважаемый vy, тогда Ваши обиды отсохнут сами собой.

 Да с чего вы взяли что кто-то обиделся? Просто давайте говорить о кушаньях, а не меряться продвинутостью. Я читал внимательно, но если вы уверяете, что  ничего такого не было, то возможно я несколько неверно уловил тон беседы . Хотя и в моих словах была некоторая доля иронии, которую вы похоже не уловили, так что если что не так- тоже не обижайтесь .   Придётся ставить смайлики.   ::      

> Выйди на улицу, спроси, что такое шпинат. Посмотрим, много ли народу знает, что это такое.

 Да это просто литературный литературный оборот, вроде "выдь на Волгу - чей стон раздаётся".   ::   А в Питере бывал, шпинат видел, и у себя в городе видел, но не сказал бы, что его повсеместно едят. В целом по стране любят есть то, что можно вырастить на собстванном огороде. Конечно, к Москве и Питеру это относится в меньшей степени.

----------


## vy

Есть такое японское блюдо - "коцурецу". Русские считают его японским, а японцы- русским. В сущности- котлета из рубленного мяса, а название - слово "котлета", произнесённое на японский лад. 
Может и нет никакой "национальной кухни", а так, сувенирные сказки для туристов?

----------


## Paxan



----------


## VendingMachine

> onion and spinach soups никогда не ел, мюсли и пиццу два-три раза в жизни...

 Прямо как несоветский человек какой-то  :: . Млин, у меня еще воспоминания с детсада - на первое суп шпинатовый или тыквенный, на второе форель с пюре или телятина с бобами, на третье фруктина какая-нить (ну там виноград, или кивина какая-нить, или мандарины). Тебе в советской России довелось пожить? 
А мюсли я жру каждое утро. С молоком. Тема. (Девки не жалуются  ::  )

----------


## gRomoZeka

> onion and spinach soups никогда не ел, мюсли и пиццу два-три раза в жизни...
> 			
> 		  Прямо как несоветский человек какой-то . Млин, у меня еще воспоминания с детсада - на первое суп шпинатовый или тыквенный, на второе форель с пюре или телятина с бобами, на третье фруктина какая-нить (ну там виноград, или кивина какая-нить, или мандарины). Тебе в советской России довелось пожить?

 Господи, это что за детсад такой?   ::   ::  Или ты так шутишь?
У нас в садике давали вареную свеклу и мерзкое блюдо "вермишеь в молоке". А о шпинате я услышала впервые в 12 лет, увидев мультиуи про морячка Папайю.
З.Ы. Форель не пробовала до сих пор. Пойти что ли прям щас и купить?   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Господи, это что за детсад такой?   Или ты так шутишь?

 Нормальный детский сад. Для нормальных детей. Среднего класса детский садик.   

> У нас в садике давали вареную свеклу

 И у нас давали, но чаще сырую - тертую. Объеденье.   

> и мерзкое блюдо "вермишеь в молоке".

 Так то, наверно, был молочный суп. Классный супец. Иногда такой себе делаю. Если аккуратно приготовить, очень классная тема. Ну а неряшливо сделаешь - любое блюдо испаганишь.   

> А о шпинате я услышала впервые в 12 лет, увидев мультиуи про морячка Папайю.

 А где Вы живете, что такие банальные вещи кажутся экзотичными?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А о шпинате я услышала впервые в 12 лет, увидев мультиуи про морячка Папайю.
> 			
> 		  А где Вы живете, что такие банальные вещи кажутся экзотичными?

   ::  _Тогда_ жила в СССР, в Крыму. Сейчас в Харькове, наверняка шпинат найти здесь можно, как и многое другое. Но "на каждом углу" не продается. Попадался бы часто на глаза, люди бы его ели. А так, искать непонятно что... еще не известно, понравится ли (подозреваю, что нет)..   ::

----------


## Lampada

Должна согласиться с VM.   ::   В Киеве шпинат летом продавался на рынках.  Мама считала, что он полезнее щавля и варила из него зелёный борщ, для кислоты добавляла лимонный сок.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Сейчас в Харькове

 Дык Ё-П-Р-С-Т, мы с Вами вообще из разных стран. Я в России живу.

----------


## Paxan

> Млин, у меня еще воспоминания с детсада - на первое суп шпинатовый или тыквенный, на второе форель с пюре или телятина с бобами, на третье фруктина какая-нить (ну там виноград, или кивина какая-нить, или мандарины). Тебе в советской России довелось пожить?

 Есть немного...я 81-го года...октябрёнком даже был...а в пионэры уже не перевели...

----------


## foodfreak

Hi All! 
I liked the russian oats most. 
They have lots of ways to have oats in a yummy way rather than eating oats in a sticky way. 
You may visit the below website for an elloborate oats goodness & cooking.  http://www.velleoats.com

----------


## Amaranta

> http://www.velleoats.com

 Weird site, if you ask me...

----------


## dcunited11

you know, i don't like cabbage either. but, i do like borsch. russia say sooo many great soups.

----------


## JB

I want a great big juicy American steak.......with a glass of California wine.........All my friends in the US are sending me pics of their Thanksgiving dinners,  soooooo cruel!!!!

----------


## DDT

Where have you been JB? Did you run off and elope with Vending Machine yet?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Where have you been JB? Did you run off and elope with Vending Machine yet?

  Isn't it hard to elope when you are already married?  ::

----------


## DDT

Well it would be if she was married to *me*!!!!

----------

